# What kind of beverage center did you use?



## Iusteve

I am looking for a beverage center/mini refrigerator to use that actually works. That sounds funny but alot of what I have read from online reviews and peoples opinions here that there are ALOT of beverage centers that just dont do the job to get your drinks good and cold. My needs are simple I need one that is under 34" tall and under 22" wide and 23" deep or less (not including door and handle) Does anyone have any suggestions and or pics of their beverage centers that they are happy with and that actually work?


----------



## Sdallnct

You don't say what "good and cold" means.


I picked up one at Costco or Sams (which can been seen in the bar thread). It was less then $150. I got it about 3 years ago and it still works great. The only thing I did was get heavy plexiglass and cut to to fit over the wire shelves. The wire shelves use to bow a little.


It holds a lot of beer. 3 cases or so.


I have never put it on its coldest setting so I can't say just how cold it will go. I don't drink clear beer. And good tasting beer should not be served ice cold. So I keep the temp about 43-45 degrees.


----------



## Iusteve

Good point on the "good and cold" I like my beer (rather clear beer or good beer) at around 35 degrees or so. Anything that gets up and over 45 is too warm for my liking. I will check yours out and see Do you happen to have the brand and model # of yours?


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15532037
> 
> 
> Good point on the "good and cold" I like my beer (rather clear beer or good beer) at around 35 degrees or so. Anything that gets up and over 45 is too warm for my liking. I will check yours out and see Do you happen to have the brand and model # of yours?



Ewwww....sorry...LOL....to cold. I doubt any small beverage center is going to take drinks down to 35. Your probably going to need a real refrigerator.


This is the one I have...

http://www.haieramerica.com/en/produ...882d5ba161053b 


I took out a couple of shelves as I use bottles, except on the very bottom which is perfect for pub cans (Guinness and Old Speckled Hen, thank you very much).


----------



## Iusteve

What are your overall reviews of this unit? What does it actually get down too temp wise do you know? Any problems with it cooling when its totally full? I may have to go with a compact refrigerator rather than a beverage center then.


----------



## Johnsteph10

Check out the Franklin Chef series...they can be had at Home Depot and some Lowes. I don't know, though, if they meet your space requirements.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnsteph10* /forum/post/15541966
> 
> 
> Check out the Franklin Chef series...they can be had at Home Depot and some Lowes. I don't know, though, if they meet your space requirements.



I will have to look at them. I need one that will fit undercounter with heights at 33 3/4" or less and 22" wide or less and depth of no more than 24". I just want to find a nice looking one that gets good and cold not 45-50 degrees as thats not a refrigerator.


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15539992
> 
> 
> What are your overall reviews of this unit? What does it actually get down too temp wise do you know? Any problems with it cooling when its totally full? I may have to go with a compact refrigerator rather than a beverage center then.



For an inexpensive unit, I'm very happy with it. I'm pretty sure I paid $150 or less.


The Good:

Inexpensive

It is quite

Easy to level

It keeps a constant temperature even when full (but again, 45 is cold for me)

Holds a lot of bottles, and pub cans even with taking out 2 shelves (3 cases or more)


The Bad:

The big wire shelf bows when full of bottles. I cut a piece of Plexiglas to fit (with space around the edge) and this gives added strength.

It does on occasion need defrosting. The back wall will ice on occasion. Not all the time, but maybe twice a year. I think it is maybe when the humidity changes or something. It doesn't seem to matter how full it is, and I have leveled a couple of times.


Don't get me wrong...spend $300, $500, $800 and there are nicer units. But I wanted to build on a budget but work well, and this does the trick. I'll find a deal one day on an upgraded model, but so far, no real complaints. Now if you look at my pictures in the bar thread, you will see I left plenty of room on all sides in case I ever do get another unit AND to make sure this unit didn't over heat.


I'd encourage you to research and also write the companies. I don't believe these small beverage centers are designed to get to 34-35 degrees, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Iusteve

I am building on a "budget" too and cant even dream of paying $500-800 or more for a bev center. I may look more at compact referigeratos then and see what this yields me.


----------



## Sdallnct

I found this at the Wal-Mart site regarding the Haier:


Adjustable thermostat: 39.2 to 60.8 degrees

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...Specifications 


As for budget, mine was $1,000 including the beverage center and sink. I came in about $1,300. What threw me over was buying a hammer drill (had to drill into concrete slab to ancher) and I went out of town during build and wife hired a tile guy to do the top for me while I was gone.


----------



## Iusteve

I have heard nothing but bad things and read nothing but bad reviews regarding Haier. I actually saw one at Menards the other day on clearance and came home to research it online and were talking 1 out of 5 on most reviews.

As for budget now that is a budget, very nice. And a job well done I must say


----------



## Benzodiazepine

Well -- I own one mini-CocaCola fridge that is able to contain 6 cans of drinks.

It works fine for keeping my drink cold(actually very cold.)

But it might be too small for you,

so these items are what I found.


http://www.amazon.com/Haier-HSB03-Co...ef=pd_sbs_k_15 


http://www.amazon.com/Igloo-FR465-4-...2086922&sr=8-3


----------



## Iusteve

I appreciate the help but 6 cans?? That will get me to halftime...maybe







As for the suggested models.....I appreciate the lookin out but Haier as I stated above is a no go after all the negatives I have heard and read and the Igloo got 1/5 reviews on Amazon







not good


----------



## HeyNow^

My wife got me this one for Christmas one year. I can't set it past 6 or it will freeze the cans. Works as advertised. You can see it installed in my thread.

http://www.summitappliance.com/detail/sp51#


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeyNow^* /forum/post/15571859
> 
> 
> My wife got me this one for Christmas one year. I can't set it past 6 or it will freeze the cans. Works as advertised. You can see it installed in my thread.
> 
> http://www.summitappliance.com/detail/sp51#



While it is a complete honor to have a "legend" like you answering my questions....that is WAY out of my teeny tiny budget...







I do like it though. Maybe I can save my pennies and get by with a cheap one for now. Yours looks great though, maybe you shold get a new one and sell me your used one


----------



## HeyNow^

Ha! Now that's funny right there. I don't think she paid that much. I do remember that right after that purchase, the UPS guy was delivering a bunch of expensive looking boxes to our house with her name on them.


----------



## Sdallnct

I found this Kenmore....but there is a review that says it won't go down past 39 either.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...0070921x00003a 


I'm really thinking I read where the vast majority of these do not go below 40. Obviously the very nice, espensive one's do.


----------



## Sdallnct

I did see a nice one at Home Depot with glass shelves. They had the manual in the unit and it said basically it could get down to 39. I don't remember the brand but it was a nice looking unit for $300.


----------



## Iusteve

Yea I sawa that one it is a Magic Chef and another person on here (HawkeyeJosh) has 2 of them and doesnt speak highly of their performance though they are a very sharp looking one. I may end up with a compact refrigerator rather than a glass door beverage center which really sadeens me


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeyNow^* /forum/post/15572866
> 
> 
> Ha! Now that's funny right there. I don't think she paid that much. I do remember that right after that purchase, the UPS guy was delivering a bunch of expensive looking boxes to our house with her name on them.



If my wife had a bunch of expensive looking boxes delivered to the house without telling me she may find herself shipped out in one of them


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15526873
> 
> 
> I am looking for a beverage center/mini refrigerator to use that actually works.



That was pretty much my criteria too. I wanted a built in mini fridge that wasn't so cheap I'd be replacing it in a couple years, had to have a real freezer with usable space, and also needed to be frost free.


Unfortunately the units that fit the bill generally didn't fit my budget.


With time and patience though, I was able to score a 'scratch and dent' U-Line http://www.u-line.com/products/product.cfm?p=92175RF on eBay for about half price including delivery, and it actually was in near mint condition as far as I could tell. It was still pricey (around $650 as I recall) but it has been a fantastic fridge. Keeps freeze pops and ice cream solid, beer and wine ice cold, no maintenance, not bad on electricity, and is also able to store some fairly large bottles on the door...a bonus.


See pics (the micro is a DCS convection/micro I also took my time with finding and found for a great deal). The fridge and micro aren't trimmed out yet, so be kind


----------



## Iusteve

Nice fridge.....a freezer compartment isnt necssary and actually not really something I want as I want as much room in the fridge as possible but that is a nice unit. And hey get to trimming that out will ya? Geesh!!


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15590488
> 
> 
> And hey get to trimming that out will ya? Geesh!!



You sound like my wife







!!


As for the freezer...I keep ice cubes in there too...saves a lot of trips upstairs during movies, parties, etc. I thought about a dedicated ice unit but jeebus those are flippin' out of control ($$$$).


----------



## Iusteve

GREAT point ......Ice Cubes.....who thought of those???? Now I am thinking a freezer aint half bad because stairs stink!!


----------



## jabney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sdallnct* /forum/post/15539782
> 
> 
> Ewwww....sorry...LOL....to cold. I doubt any small beverage center is going to take drinks down to 35. Your probably going to need a real refrigerator.
> 
> 
> This is the one I have...
> 
> http://www.haieramerica.com/en/produ...882d5ba161053b
> 
> 
> I took out a couple of shelves as I use bottles, except on the very bottom which is perfect for pub cans (Guinness and Old Speckled Hen, thank you very much).



I have this same fridge and it gets quite cold. I recently had to defrost it and turn it down to 3 as at 5 i had quite a bit of Ice buildup which was causing cans of soda to burst at the back of the top two shelves.


If you want ti could the Haier is a good buy. Iv'e had mines for 3 years brought from Sam's and still works like a charm.


----------



## gryhnd

I just checked my Uline...the digital temp set goes down to 34. I usually keep mine around 38-41 depending on what is being stored beer wise.


----------



## rspoon32

First time poster here. I'm working on completing my basement and bar. With that have been pricing beverage coolers. I was leaning toward the Wal-Mart Haeir that has been previously mentioned. Then I ran across one from criagslist. It is a Summit 2 years old, but retails for about 700.00. You all think I should go with new Haier or this used Summit?

stlouis.craigslist.org/for/997704045.html 


Sorry...can't post hyperlinks yet.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rspoon32* /forum/post/15622001
> 
> 
> First time poster here. I'm working on completing my basement and bar. With that have been pricing beverage coolers. I was leaning toward the Wal-Mart Haeir that has been previously mentioned. Then I ran across one from criagslist. It is a Summit 2 years old, but retails for about 700.00. You all think I should go with new Haier or this used Summit?
> 
> stlouis.craigslist.org/for/997704045.html
> 
> 
> Sorry...can't post hyperlinks yet.



I am no expert that is why I started this thread to get some help/info but that said Summit is a better all around unit. And as for Haier I have read ALOT of bad reviews how about you?


----------



## gryhnd

Commercial duty will be much better than Haier I would think. That said, I have no personal experience with either.


----------



## rspoon32

I think the summit will be a ton better. The 2 years old part is the only thing I'm worried about.


----------



## Iusteve

If your worried see if he will ship it to Indiana and I will try it out and let you know


----------



## Vincent Kennedy

I have been looking for a Beverage Center for a while now. I need one that gets down to close to freezing (I like my drinks COLD). To get that you really need to get a more expensive model - which I currently do not have funds for, hence why I am still looking.


With all that being said I would like to point out something very important that I have learned in my search -


JUST BECAUSE IT FITS UNDER THE COUNTER DOES NOT MEAN IT IS AN UNDERCOUNTER UNIT!


Almost all units that will be put under a counter need a vent in the front. Without the vent you will seriously degrade the performance because they do not have the required airflow over the coils to cool correctly. Most manufacturers will state that their unit is NOT for under counter use, but you have to look in the small print, usually in the owners manual - which is usually hard to find if you don't purchase the unit first.


If you are planning on purchasing a unit for use under a counter, make sure the documentation states that it can be used that way.


----------



## Iusteve

Probably so as I have read some things along this line BUT you can make it work efficiently with some spacing around and behind the unit for air to flow. I cant afford the true undercounter mount units as they are WAY out of my budget. But I too like my drinks ice cold and want something along the lines of yourself so let me know what you find and I will do the same


----------



## LSWHO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15625056
> 
> 
> Probably so as I have read some things along this line BUT you can make it work efficiently with some spacing around and behind the unit for air to flow. I cant afford the true undercounter mount units as they are WAY out of my budget. But I too like my drinks ice cold and want something along the lines of yourself so let me know what you find and I will do the same



I agree too that there are inexpensive ways to help the circulation and make it work just like a undercounter unit. The Haier units are on the cheap end but with a little tinkering and for under 80-150 bucks you can make them work very well, there are a few sites out there explaining how to do it. Some don't want to waste their time and I understand that but not all of us can afford a nice commercial unit. I have the Haier Kegerator and made some mods on it and since have zero problems, for a beverage unit I have the stainless steel Magic Chef Wine unit from Home Depot. I can get it down to 39 degrees which works for the pop and wine that are in there.


----------



## darkdealer

Marvel or Subzero are the 2 that I use. The Subzero accepts custom panels better (I hate the glass doors- they look awful in a small bar) and is much quieter.


----------



## JBUNGIE

Just got this a couple weeks ago. Looks great, you can turn the interior light on or off, which is a neat feature. Still trying to figure out the correct temp setting. I had it up to 5, but a can of seltzer burst! Have it around 3 now and it seems to be working great. You could easliy fit 2+ cases of bottled beer in it. I am very pleased with the purchase..I will try and snap some pics of it..


Best of all FREE SHIPPING!!

http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC1...l_Refrigerator


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBUNGIE* /forum/post/15696633
> 
> 
> Just got this a couple weeks ago. Looks great, you can turn the interior light on or off, which is a neat feature. Still trying to figure out the correct temp setting. I had it up to 5, but a can of seltzer burst! Have it around 3 now and it seems to be working great. You could easliy fit 2+ cases of bottled beer in it. I am very pleased with the purchase..I will try and snap some pics of it..
> 
> 
> Best of all FREE SHIPPING!!
> 
> http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC1...l_Refrigerator



Alright I need more info. This looks like what I am after. It looks alot like the models at Lowes but the fact that it gets to the low 30s seems perfect. I hope its not "too good to be true" Now when you say you froze a can was it in there alone or among others? I am curious if you have had it full or atleast close to full and how cold the cans on the top got compared to the ones on the bottom? Does it have a temp gauge or do you have a thermometer? I am curious what temp it will actually get down too? And lastly as far as shipping I have read 100s of horror stories about shipping beverage centers and all the damage that occurs to them. How was it packed and how did it arrive? Any dents,dings etc?


----------



## JBUNGIE

The fridge was not full, but I had 12 seltzer cans, 12 waters and 12 beers in it. The can that blew was in the bottom, but the waters in the far back were freezing until I turned the temp down. No temp gauge, but I just pulled a water out and stuck a thermometer in it..pic is below. Was packed great in a box with foam and then in another box..shipping was quick too.



Took some pics for you..


----------



## Iusteve

Very nice....and the Luxury Double Chocolate Stout....That aint freezin! Where was the water in the middle rack I assume but front or back? I know I ask alot but I am one of those guys that HAS to have his drinks "ice" cold. And the no damages seems sweet to me. I'd hate to order a large item like this only to have it damaged in shipping. I did find on Ebay what I believe to be the same model,well atleast they have the same part # though the pics of it and the one of yours look a little different tell me what you think

it is $21 cheaper and looks like its from the same company:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=360122243100


----------



## JBUNGIE

Pulled that water right out of the front. I like to have all my drinks lined up with the labels facing out! Looks like the same unit, from the same seller & cheaper!


As you can see the unit has plenty of room to breath. I was gonna put shelves on top, but didnt want the fridge to over heat.


The Youngs Stout is nice! Right next to the fridge I have this..which I also highly recommend


----------



## Iusteve

As for the shelves on top that is my concern. I am wanting to mount this under a contertop within some cabinets. Now with the dimensions of this unit it appears I will have only 1" or so clearance on top but 6" or so to the back and about 1.5"-2" on each side. I wonder if that will be ok or cause me some concern for over heating


----------



## kupermanp

Jbungie,


That looks sweet. Couple of questions


1) Is it deep enough to fit in one of those 12 can " fridge packs"

2) How loud is it?


Thanks

K


----------



## JBUNGIE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kupermanp* /forum/post/15729099
> 
> 
> Jbungie,
> 
> 
> That looks sweet. Couple of questions
> 
> 
> 1) Is it deep enough to fit in one of those 12 can " fridge packs"
> 
> 2) How loud is it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K




Thanks!


I dont believe the 12 fridge pack with box would fit, but you can fix 118 cans it it so..


Not loud at all..I cant hear it unless my ear is next to it.


----------



## Iusteve

Whats your overall impressions with the interior light? It doesnt appear to be too bright and looks as if it were totally full you would never see the light?


----------



## JBUNGIE

Havent had the fridge fully stocked yet so its hard to say. Its bright enough for my liking. When I turn out the over head lights you can see the fridge light shinning on the wall so its not that dim.


----------



## Iusteve

Thanks for the input. What I find funny is in the specs it reads this:

"This freestanding beverage refrigerator offers a temperature range of approximately between mid 30s - mid 50s Fahrenheit with mechanical controls"


Then later on it says this:


"Other Features and Specifications:"

"Approximate temperature range:

Upper Zone: 48 - 54ºF

Lower Zone: 55 - 65ºF "


So it contradicts itself in its OWN specs


----------



## LSWHO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15734147
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. What I find funny is in the specs it reads this:
> 
> "This freestanding beverage refrigerator offers a temperature range of approximately between mid 30s - mid 50s Fahrenheit with mechanical controls"
> 
> 
> Then later on it says this:
> 
> 
> "Other Features and Specifications:"
> 
> "Approximate temperature range:
> 
> Upper Zone: 48 - 54ºF
> 
> Lower Zone: 55 - 65ºF "
> 
> 
> So it contradicts itself in its OWN specs



I think the Mechanical contols it is referring to is some of the mods you can buy to stabilze and retain a correct temp. The bottom figures may be the actual out of the box figures, not sure on this model but this is what mine listed but I was able to get it down to 39 degrees without the mods.


----------



## JBUNGIE

Iusteve..just pull the trigger!!


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBUNGIE* /forum/post/15749017
> 
> 
> Iusteve..just pull the trigger!!



Haha I am just looking for reasons not to buy it huh?! I like to ask a million questions. Actually I want it to go on sale for under $200


----------



## LSWHO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15749384
> 
> 
> Haha I am just looking for reasons not to buy it huh?! I like to ask a million questions. Actually I want it to go on sale for under $200




Not sure if you'll get one for under $200 but here is one for $279 w/ free shipping.....Do it Do it Do it









http://www.supremeoutlet.com/Summit-...or-_p_636.html


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LSWHO* /forum/post/15752294
> 
> 
> Not sure if you'll get one for under $200 but here is one for $279 w/ free shipping.....Do it Do it Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.supremeoutlet.com/Summit-...or-_p_636.html




Hahaha you buying? I am cheap, cheap cheap. I can get those little mini fridges for under $200, I was looking for a sub $200 glass door model that actually gets cold (sub 35 degrees) Those little compact refrigerators actually do get that cold and that is what I was thinking I would have to get as I want COLD. We will have to see. But $279 for a white door unit.....it doesnt match copper







Do they make them in copper?


----------



## LSWHO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15752772
> 
> 
> Hahaha you buying? I am cheap, cheap cheap. I can get those little mini fridges for under $200, I was looking for a sub $200 glass door model that actually gets cold (sub 35 degrees) Those little compact refrigerators actually do get that cold and that is what I was thinking I would have to get as I want COLD. We will have to see. But $279 for a white door unit.....it doesnt match copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make them in copper?




We have to make everything ourselves for the copper look....hmmm sounds like an idea...Top of kegerator + extra copper left over = new project....


----------



## HeyNow^

The top of the kegorator is nothing more that a piece of counter top with a hole cut in it. Should be an easy project.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LSWHO* /forum/post/15752943
> 
> 
> We have to make everything ourselves for the copper look....hmmm sounds like an idea...Top of kegerator + extra copper left over = new project....



Yea those of us in the "Copper-Top Club" have to do it ourselves as there isnt a mass market for copper related bar products. I just got done copper topping my half wall bar as we speak. I have a little extra.....hmmm what to do with it...............maybe I will use it to wrap a beverage center in


----------



## LSWHO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeyNow^* /forum/post/15753023
> 
> 
> The top of the kegorator is nothing more that a piece of counter top with a hole cut in it. Should be an easy project.



Randy, do you know if the tops are removable? I know the tower is but never looked closely at the top. would be alot easier if it removes but not impossible if it doesn't...


----------



## HeyNow^

I'm pretty certain mine does. Look on the back and I believe you will see two clamps that hold the top on.


----------



## Iusteve

I cant wait to see how this turns out........I'm glad copper isnt taking over my life


----------



## HeyNow^

Copper does funny things to me. I had to go to Lowes to get a repair kit for my new dishwasher. So I carry the copper tubing in with me, well, you know just in case. After a while I could taste the copper from it absorbing through my skin. Weird.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HeyNow^* /forum/post/15754466
> 
> 
> Copper does funny things to me. I had to go to Lowes to get a repair kit for my new dishwasher. So I carry the copper tubing in with me, well, you know just in case. After a while I could taste the copper from it absorbing through my skin. Weird.



I think you people have a sickness.







Again I am so glad I havent topped anything with copper.


----------



## Iusteve

Any other good deals on beverage centers that anyone knows of lately or comments on what you have used?


----------



## bjvjs

I just purchased from Home Depot a wine cooler/beverage center for $349. It is made by Franklin Industries and the model # is HDBC 361D. Very cool looking with 2 triple glass doors. Stainless and glass. They were $545 at HD a few mos ago and are $699-$999 on line ($999 at Amazon). Two separate zones and it says it goes down to 36 degrees and I verified last night with a thermometer that it does go that low.


HD's brand is called Everlast but you can go to Franklin Industries on line to see this unit. It looks identical to their outdoor units which are around $1200. They are on close out now so it may be a bit difficult to locate one. 2 of the 5 HDs had 1 left each in my area.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bjvjs* /forum/post/15937247
> 
> 
> I just purchased from Home Depot a wine cooler/beverage center for $349. It is made by Franklin Industries and the model # is HDBC 361D. Very cool looking with 2 triple glass doors. Stainless and glass. They were $545 at HD a few mos ago and are $699-$999 on line ($999 at Amazon). Two separate zones and it says it goes down to 36 degrees and I verified last night with a thermometer that it does go that low.
> 
> 
> HD's brand is called Everlast but you can go to Franklin Industries on line to see this unit. It looks identical to their outdoor units which are around $1200. They are on close out now so it may be a bit difficult to locate one. 2 of the 5 HDs had 1 left each in my area.



Do you have pics? Or a link? Or maybe a HD part #? Anything....







Sounds sweet


----------



## bjvjs

The unit is not on the HD on line site.


The identical unit can be seen at Franklinchef.com Go to wine cellars/coolers and scroll down to the FBC 361D. The HD model # is HDBC 361D.


It seems to have the quality and the ability to cool lower than 42 like the $1500 units.


----------



## bjvjs

compactappliance.com also has the Franklin units at their site. Their outdoor units look identical to the HD bev center/winerack. What I like about it is that it has 2 separate and distinct sides with the ability to set 2 different temps.


An important thing to remember with any beverage center is that if you transport it and it is not sitting upright during transport, it is imperative that you do not plug the unit in for at least 24 hrs.


----------



## Iusteve

I found that one of my semi local HD's has 2 in stock so I am off to get one.......will post more to follow later w/pics.


----------



## Iusteve

Well I got there and got the last one besides the display model. For $347 before tax I think this is a steal of a deal, I can only hope that it cools low enough for my liking. This thing is great looking and the extra shelves make the interior layout perfect as you can make any configurations of beverage or wine storage that you want. Here's a pic of it, I also posted these in my build thread. Much thanks to "bjvjs" for the heads up on this deal!!!


----------



## Staggie

For the people that have the above vault from HD. Just to guesstimate, how many bottles of beer would that hold. Not a fan of cans, and kegs are out as it is really only my wife and I that drink here. Would only need a shelf for a couple of wine bottles.


I located one at the HD a few miles from my house and wanted to ask before I pulled the trigger. Thanks.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Staggie* /forum/post/15966846
> 
> 
> For the people that have the above vault from HD. Just to guesstimate, how many bottles of beer would that hold. Not a fan of cans, and kegs are out as it is really only my wife and I that drink here. Would only need a shelf for a couple of wine bottles.
> 
> 
> I located one at the HD a few miles from my house and wanted to ask before I pulled the trigger. Thanks.



Not sure as I havent put anything in mine yet. But the manual says: "It can hold up to 18 standard bottles of wine in one compartment while storing up to 45 12-oz cans or bottles on the other. It can easily be converted into an al wine cellar or all beverage center or a combination of both storing up to 36 wine bottles or 90 cans." Not sure if it helps but its all I got but if its just you and the wife then I would say this is plenty big enough as you could always restock once in a while.


----------



## Staggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15967023
> 
> 
> Not sure as I havent put anything in mine yet. But the manual says: "It can hold up to 18 standard bottles of wine in one compartment while storing up to 45 12-oz cans or bottles on the other. It can easily be converted into an al wine cellar or all beverage center or a combination of both storing up to 36 wine bottles or 90 cans." Not sure if it helps but its all I got but if its just you and the wife then I would say this is plenty big enough as you could always restock once in a while.



Thats what I am thinking as well (Restocking) which isn't that big of an issue as we usually like to keep at least a 12 pack cold in our current fridge and rotate out. However it has been cold enough to have them in our garage at the moment.


I think I'll pull the trigger and head over to HD. They have it on hold right for me right now. Worst case, wife will have to get used to cans. LOL.


Thanks for the reply. I think it'll be the best route to go (for the price)


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Staggie* /forum/post/15967274
> 
> 
> Thats what I am thinking as well (Restocking) which isn't that big of an issue as we usually like to keep at least a 12 pack cold in our current fridge and rotate out. However it has been cold enough to have them in our garage at the moment.
> 
> 
> I think I'll pull the trigger and head over to HD. They have it on hold right for me right now. Worst case, wife will have to get used to cans. LOL.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think it'll be the best route to go (for the price)



I Agree as well. I prefer bottles as most do and I think that you could easily get atleast a case of them maybe 2 and a few wine bottles. But I havent tried so dont quote me. Let me know when you stock it what the space is like as I havent had the time to do anything with mine except plug it in as I am working on the basement. And for the price there is no way you could go wrong as this thing is $799 and higher every place I looked online and for $347 you CANT go wrong as this thing is a beauty IMO.


----------



## Staggie

Well, I went over there and looked at the display model. It looked as if it fell off the shelf and they put it back together. Bad interpretation, but it looked rough. So, not to have me waste my hour drive over there. I picked up:











It came with glass shelves and seems that it may fit the bill. Kind of disappointed that the floor model looked that rough, but I picked this up for the same price. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kupermanp

staggie,


Let me know what you think of that model ( i assume thats the magic chef one at HD). I am planning on getting it but the reviews have been mixed. Hpefully it gets plenty cold


K


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kupermanp* /forum/post/15985080
> 
> 
> staggie,
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of that model ( i assume thats the magic chef one at HD). I am planning on getting it but the reviews have been mixed. Hpefully it gets plenty cold
> 
> 
> K



I have heard alot of the same on the reviews as far as the unit getting cold enough.


----------



## Staggie

It is the Magic Chef one. As far as getting cold enough, it seems to be cold enough for me. But this is a person that lived in Germany for 5 years and was able to drink warm beer. I had it semi stocked with 1 /12 cases of canned soda, and 3 1/2 cases of beer (Mixed 12 and 16 oz bottles). I don't have a thermometer here, so I can't give you an exact reading. Will it have drinks at 32 degrees? No, but it does chill the beers to make them enjoyable. The lowest setting is 39 degrees, which is okay with me being my main fridge is set at 38 (Could go lower, just keep it there). I was upset that the fridge I went to look at look busted, so this was the second option. For the price, it was worth it in my eyes. However, the same fridge is $349 online.. If you can get some form of free shipping, I would go that route.


----------



## kupermanp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Staggie* /forum/post/16000192
> 
> 
> It is the Magic Chef one. As far as getting cold enough, it seems to be cold enough for me. But this is a person that lived in Germany for 5 years and was able to drink warm beer. I had it semi stocked with 1 /12 cases of canned soda, and 3 1/2 cases of beer (Mixed 12 and 16 oz bottles). I don't have a thermometer here, so I can't give you an exact reading. Will it have drinks at 32 degrees? No, but it does chill the beers to make them enjoyable. The lowest setting is 39 degrees, which is okay with me being my main fridge is set at 38 (Could go lower, just keep it there). I was upset that the fridge I went to look at look busted, so this was the second option. For the price, it was worth it in my eyes. However, the same fridge is $349 online.. If you can get some form of free shipping, I would go that route.



Thanks. Can you fire one of those soda fridge packs in it or do you have to put the cans in individually?


K


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Staggie* /forum/post/15969298
> 
> 
> Well, I went over there and looked at the display model. It looked as if it fell off the shelf and they put it back together. Bad interpretation, but it looked rough. So, not to have me waste my hour drive over there. I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with glass shelves and seems that it may fit the bill. Kind of disappointed that the floor model looked that rough, but I picked this up for the same price. Thanks for the help.



I saw that one on clear out as well. I'm thinking of upgrading, but only if I can get a killer deal. I'm still happy with my cheap one (shown on the first page). But the unit they had on clear out at HD was beat up pretty good on the outside (especially the top). But where I put my unit the only thing you see is the door which is fine. So if they keep lowering it, I might bite.


BTW, my unit will easily hold over 2 cases of bottles on two shelves (tho I had to add a piece of Plexiglas's or the wire shelf would bow). In addition to 2+ cases of bottles, but will hold a dozen+ pub cans (I keep Guinness and Old Speckled Hen) on the bottom.


As mentioned previously the unit I use isn't designed to go to freezing. But it easily get to the lower-mid 40's. Which is plenty cold for good beers which should not be enjoyed ice cold. I also have to "defrost" it on occasion (couple times a year) as the back wall will freeze up. This unit is not a built in unit and even tho I have an inch or two around it, I'm afraid it might not be getting enough circulation.


Around the corner in the garage I also have a full size figerator I picked up at a garage sale for $75. I keep clear beer there, also with wife's wine coolers, cokes, and other items that "need" to be kept ice cold. I can also load it up with extra beer during parties and such.


----------



## Staggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kupermanp* /forum/post/16044887
> 
> 
> Thanks. Can you fire one of those soda fridge packs in it or do you have to put the cans in individually?
> 
> 
> K




Hmm, Never tried. Here in PA we go to Beer and Soda Distributors. I usually buy my canned soda by the case and rarely by the fridge packs. How long are the fridge packs? The depth of the fridge to the back is 17 1/2" (That is to the front edge of the shelf.


----------



## kupermanp

That should be enough. A fridge pack is about 16" long


K


----------



## ga_steelersfan

I have the magic chef and took out one shelf so I have two shelves with bottles and Guinness Pint Cans. I then put one shelf on the highest point and for the fridge pack soda packs and they fit like a glove. I have not stocked it fully and keeps everything cold but not "ice cold". I set the temp to the lowest 39 but it usually stays at 42. Good for beer, I drink IPA's and Guinness and the soda.


----------



## Sdallnct

You know I have been saying that my beverage center won't get cold enough for some. However, my buddy has been in town and his standard beer is Coors Light. And their bottles got those funky color changing mountains on them. You know when they turn to blue or something the beer is ready to drink. My little frig gets them to change colors pretty quickly. No not as quick as the big frig out in the garage, but it does it. I don't know exactly what temp those are supposed to turn...but it does do it.


----------



## dbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/15943209
> 
> 
> Well I got there and got the last one besides the display model. For $347 before tax I think this is a steal of a deal, I can only hope that it cools low enough for my liking. This thing is great looking and the extra shelves make the interior layout perfect as you can make any configurations of beverage or wine storage that you want. Here's a pic of it, I also posted these in my build thread. Much thanks to "bjvjs" for the heads up on this deal!!!




I bought one of these from Home Depot and I'm sorry to say it was junk. I was very disappointed too because it was a good price and exactly what we were looking for.


But when it ran it was so loud that it was disturbing to be around. It blew out a tremendous amount of heat and seemed to run all of the time. I talked to the guys at Home Depot and they told me that they were getting a ton of returns on these because they were too loud. I returned mine and am now looking for a better unit to put in our kitchen bar.


I hope that you have better luck with yours than I did. It sounds like it may be just a matter of getting lucky and getting one that works properly.


----------



## RWB

This is my Maytag SkyBox. I changed out the front and added static cling decals.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RWB* /forum/post/16236457
> 
> 
> This is my Maytag SkyBox. I changed out the front and added static cling decals.



Thats sweet. Any more info on it?


----------



## RWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/16236550
> 
> 
> Thats sweet. Any more info on it?



I'm not sure if they make anything similar to the Skybox anymore? I've been very lucky with my model going 4 plus years in use without a problem. I know if you do a search here on AVS you'll find a number of posts claiming this product was complete junk.


The front conversion look was simply a $20 dollar purchase. The static decals came from a company called Wall Appeal. Can't remember where I purchased them though I know it had to come from some small home furnishing department in Kohls, Target or the like.


----------



## Sdallnct

Well I have been out of town for a couple days and get back and grab a beer and none of them are cold! Looks like I may have spoken to highly of my cheap unit and it is out! The light comes on, but no cold. I tried turning the temp up and down to get the compressor to come on, but no go. I'll unload it, unplug and let it sit for a bit. See if that by chance resets it. Otherwise looks like I'll be in the market. Of course HD just sent me a 10% off card, so that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sdallnct* /forum/post/16560993
> 
> 
> Well I have been out of town for a couple days and get back and grab a beer and none of them are cold! Looks like I may have spoken to highly of my cheap unit and it is out! The light comes on, but no cold. I tried turning the temp up and down to get the compressor to come on, but no go. I'll unload it, unplug and let it sit for a bit. See if that by chance resets it. Otherwise looks like I'll be in the market. Of course HD just sent me a 10% off card, so that doesn't hurt.



That definately stinks. I purchased the unit above and plugged it in, let it run and was happy with it. I then unplugged it and it has sat for a few months while I work on the basement so I have my fingers crossed on it working when I in fact need it


----------



## crunchyfrogs

Wanted to kick my info in if anyone is considering a kegerator for their beer serving. Couple months ago I picked up a Sunbeam model at Menards. I believe it was 499.00. Comes with everything. CO2 bottle, all the 3/8 tubing, "D" Sankey...drip tray etc. It will go down to 37F and I am really happy with it. Doesnt run a lot. Only problem is with a half barrel (full keg) the damn door will open on its own at some point. I just happened to be home when and caught it and went and bought a strap to keep it snug. Obviously with a anything smaller in size its a nonissue.Compared to online prices I am really happy with this purchase. A keg easily stays good for 2 months for me under the correct pressure. Pics are in my link and I can provide a model # if anyone is interested.


http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...mber=jimmybobo


----------



## Cathy1314

I have been looking for a Beverage Center for a while now. I need one that gets down to close to freezing (I like my drinks COLD).


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cathy1314* /forum/post/16583132
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a Beverage Center for a while now. I need one that gets down to close to freezing (I like my drinks COLD).



You have to read carefully. There are few "beverage centers" that get that cold. Generally you need a refrigerator for that. Mine (before it went out...lol) went down down to the low 40's and maybe up 30's. But that is more then cold enough for the beer I drank. In fact, I usually kept it 42-44. No clear beer went in here. Tho when my buddy was in town I picked up some Coors light and those mountains turned blue fairly quickly, so by that scientific standard it got cold! LOL


----------



## Sdallnct

Of course now that I need one, and need it quickly, I can't find a deal....










Guess I'll keep looking....anyone find anything recently? I'd prefer glass shelving this time, tho I can live with wire. And want a beverage center as I want LOTS of bottled beer. So no freezer and no door storage. I'd prefer a glass door but for the right price I could live without.


Freezing cold or even mid-30's is not needed. I only drink full flavored beers which like wine taste like crap "ice" cold. I have a full sized refrigerator in the garage that I keep some Corona, and Mich Ultra for guests that just won't drink my house beers (Fat Tire, Smithwicks, Old Speckled Hen and Guinness or my seasonal stuff).


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/16561960
> 
> 
> That definately stinks. I purchased the unit above and plugged it in, let it run and was happy with it. I then unplugged it and it has sat for a few months while I work on the basement so I have my fingers crossed on it working when I in fact need it



I just looked at the bar thread I started...it looks like i got that unit April of 2006. So I have had three full years. Sure I hate it went out, but three years for $150 or so, I guess isn't bad. Might see if I can find another one. Wally World I think had them on line. And if they do free shipping to a local store....


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBUNGIE* /forum/post/15696633
> 
> 
> Just got this a couple weeks ago. Looks great, you can turn the interior light on or off, which is a neat feature. Still trying to figure out the correct temp setting. I had it up to 5, but a can of seltzer burst! Have it around 3 now and it seems to be working great. You could easliy fit 2+ cases of bottled beer in it. I am very pleased with the purchase..I will try and snap some pics of it..
> 
> 
> Best of all FREE SHIPPING!!
> 
> http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC1...l_Refrigerator



You still liking this one? I can't find anything locally for under $200 and that are the cheapy one's or wine coolers that that I'd have to spend making shelving for. I hate spending $50 on shipping...but maybe.


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBUNGIE* /forum/post/15696633
> 
> 
> Just got this a couple weeks ago. Looks great, you can turn the interior light on or off, which is a neat feature. Still trying to figure out the correct temp setting. I had it up to 5, but a can of seltzer burst! Have it around 3 now and it seems to be working great. You could easliy fit 2+ cases of bottled beer in it. I am very pleased with the purchase..I will try and snap some pics of it..
> 
> 
> Best of all FREE SHIPPING!!
> 
> http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC1...l_Refrigerator



No longer free shipping, but I still might order....do have a question. It is hard to tell from your photos or photos on line. Can you fit two full shelves with bottles? I see you have cans on the bottom. But I really want two full shelves for bottles and pub cans on the bottom....does that work in this unit?


Thanks!


----------



## JBUNGIE

I still like mine and use it all the time


I had 2 shelves stacked with a 2 cases of bottled brew a few weeks ago. The only downside is when the fridge is that full you really have to crank the temp.


Its also about time for a defrost and the cold plate is beginning to look like a snow ball.


----------



## Sdallnct

Still can't seem to find a deal. Heier has a store on ebay. I have some money on the MS Live thing in PayPal. Maybe I'll do that. The exact frig I had is on ebay for $164+$50 shipping. I hate paying $50 shipping but I have $47 in paypal....so...hummm....


----------



## Sdallnct

I might have found a solution. And for those that want something that gets really cold, this might work for you as well. I found this at Fry's Electronic's. And it is cheaper on line!

http://www.frys.com/product/4622668?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG 


This is compact refrigerator with no freezer. Not only that, that but if you don't like the funky door storage that takes up room it appears it is removable!


Ok, the problem with getting a compact refrigerator over a beverage center is generally two fold; 1) most have freezer compartments that take up room that is better served for beer 2) most have some funky door compartment for holding milk and such that again stick into the refrigerator and take up space.


A marginal 3) is that they don't have a fancy clear door. For me, I can live with that. For some it might make a difference.


Of course the benefit of a true refrigerator is that they get colder then most beverage centers.


This Sanyo unit (and I have now seen a few others) does not have a freezer sections. Also the funky door compartments on this unite appear to be nothing more then a molded piece of plastic attached to the door. I looked under the rubber seal at the door and indeed it appears to be simple screws holding this in place. My bet is this is easily removed.


Now one other issue is that the shelves are a little short to accommodate the door compartments. But easy enough to make shelves out of Plexiglas. There are a lot of slots in this unit to move the shelves or put them where you want.


Or you could leave the door compartments on the door and have nice storage for other things like tequila, lemons, whatever.....I'm going to do some carefully measuring. At nearly 5.0 CF it is a big unit. For all I know it will hold as much beer as my old unit with the door compartment.


I don't need something that get as cold as a real refrigerator. I thought of converting a wine cooler into a beverage center but the inexpensive one's only go down to 46. Which even for me, is a little to high. I kept my old unit at about 41-43. So I'd like the unit to be rated to the upper 30's to give me a little breathing room. And maybe if I get a true refrigerator, the unit won't really have to work that hard....hummm


Damn...unit is to big. I can make it work except for the depth. I used 18" vanity cabinets for my bar and this frig sticks out over 22". Would look terrible....


There is a smaller version, the 3.7 CF SR-3720m. I'm "assuming" it is the same only smaller. Looks like Costco has it and not a bad price delivered...

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...se=&lang=en-US 


Aghh...my old unit was 4.0 cf so I hate to go smaller. Aghhh....


----------



## Sdallnct

LOL..you guys are probably saying "just get something already".....LOL


I liked the idea of getting the one from Costco with their excellent warranty. However, not being able to see it and it being a smaller size....


I found a GE one at Walmart of all places. It is bigger then what I had before and has the tinniest of freezer sections. And I read where someone modified it for a Kegorator, so I know it can be messed with. But since it is physically bigger, I might be able to keep the freezer section and still hold all the beer I want. And the freezer section might be idea for a small bottle of Patron!


----------



## Sdallnct

Finally found something. Last week I had found a 5.0 cf Oyster refrigerator at BB It is all refrigerator, no freezer. It was their last one, floor model and they had it marked down to $149 from $209. I thought it was a little big for my space. I went in and offered $120 yesterday and they agreed. It is black with a SS door so while not a glass door, will look fine (my bar has black tile). Being so big I think it will hold more then my old unit even with the funky door storage. And I will have room to store a few other things. Once I get it in, I'll post a pic...


----------



## Sdallnct

Couple of pics. This unit seems really nice. It is big and holds lots of beer. Way more then my old Beverage Center (even with the funky door storage). I bet you could get close to 3.5 cases of beer. Maybe more. Each main shelf holds 24. Then room for pub cans on the the bottom. My buddy is in town, so I got a 6 pk of Coors light in the door dispenser. And you can easily put more bottles in the door. The smaller storage is nice for lemons/limes and I'll but bloody mary stuff in there. And while it sticks out a little, it is not to bad.


Sorry for the bad pic's. Couldn't find my camera so it is the iPhone....


----------



## Beerstalker

Anyone have any new suggestions here? I'm like the original poster and I like my beer cold, in the lower to mid 30's. I really like the look and storage of the beverage centers but need to find one that get's cold enough without breaking the bank (less than $500 please).


Right now I'm using this mini fridge from HD. It keeps things plenty cold, but it's loud, runs a lot, and the shelving stinks. You can't adjust the spacing of the shelves and they have them spaced too close together to even let beer cans stand up. It's really annoying.

http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-...atalogId=10053


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/17155609
> 
> 
> Anyone have any new suggestions here? I'm like the original poster and I like my beer cold, in the lower to mid 30's. I really like the look and storage of the beverage centers but need to find one that get's cold enough without breaking the bank (less than $500 please).
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using this mini fridge from HD. It keeps things plenty cold, but it's loud, runs a lot, and the shelving stinks. You can't adjust the spacing of the shelves and they have them spaced too close together to even let beer cans stand up. It's really annoying.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-...atalogId=10053



Look back a page or 2 and you will see my solution as I am like you and like all my beer ice cold no matter what type it is. If you can find it this is a great fridge. It gets to 36 degrees, has double glass doors and adjustable metal shelves. It also has two sides which allow you to keep each side at its own temperature.....kind on convenient.


----------



## MrBobb

I like the lazy-boy compartment myself, a-la George Costanza.


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/17155609
> 
> 
> Anyone have any new suggestions here? I'm like the original poster and I like my beer cold, in the lower to mid 30's. I really like the look and storage of the beverage centers but need to find one that get's cold enough without breaking the bank (less than $500 please).
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using this mini fridge from HD. It keeps things plenty cold, but it's loud, runs a lot, and the shelving stinks. You can't adjust the spacing of the shelves and they have them spaced too close together to even let beer cans stand up. It's really annoying.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Appliances-...atalogId=10053



After living with mine for a bit, I like the mini refrigerator with NO FREEZER. Yes, a glass door would be cool looking. But even tho I do not drink beer ice cold (no beer I regularly stock should be drunk ice cold), I still really like this unit. I can leave it pretty much near its lowest setting, no freezing up, runs quite and is efficient. It holds lots and is cheaper than a beverage center. Mine is a Oster but I don't think they make it any more. I got mine as a floor model from best buy. They had it marked down to $149 (regular like $225), but I talked them down to $120 I think...


I was about to order the one IUsteve suggests. I found out they are not that far away and they would have let me pick up to save on shipping. However, at the time, they were out of stock. And I had already gone a bit without one and didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## Javatime

I picked this Haier Compact fridge last year at BJs for my back bar for less than this price (maybe ~ 119). Just plugged it in 2 weeks ago and it's very quiet. But more important, it keeps everything cold. It has 6 settings and I have it set on 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=8471095


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/17156360
> 
> 
> Look back a page or 2 and you will see my solution as I am like you and like all my beer ice cold no matter what type it is. If you can find it this is a great fridge. It gets to 36 degrees, has double glass doors and adjustable metal shelves. It also has two sides which allow you to keep each side at its own temperature.....kind on convenient.



I looked at our local Home Depot and they no longer offer that model (or that brand). So I started looking online and it doesn't get very good reviews. Seems it has some reliability issues and then their customer service sucks so people can't get them fixed.


I'm still looking so keep the suggestions coming. Right now it looks like I might just have to trade my mini fridge in for a different model with better shelf spacing. Think the stores will mind if I bring in a Coors Original can to check for spacing


----------



## Suntan

I used to work for a division of IR and could have gotten one of these at a fraction of the listed price. Only works for the heavy gauge aluminum bottles though. Regular cans or glass bottles will freeze up pretty quick.

http://www.chillchamber.hussmann.com/products/MAXI.htm 


-Suntan


----------



## chpwaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBUNGIE* /forum/post/15696633
> 
> 
> Just got this a couple weeks ago. Looks great, you can turn the interior light on or off, which is a neat feature. Still trying to figure out the correct temp setting. I had it up to 5, but a can of seltzer burst! Have it around 3 now and it seems to be working great. You could easliy fit 2+ cases of bottled beer in it. I am very pleased with the purchase..I will try and snap some pics of it..
> 
> 
> Best of all FREE SHIPPING!!
> 
> http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC1...l_Refrigerator



JBungie - Can you confirm something for me with this unit. I am looking at getting this but not sure about the dimensions. The external dimensions say it is just over 18 inches deep, but then they put in some language that there is a compressor step in the back that is 6 inches deep...is this 6 inches + 18 inches or is the total depth at the deepest point 18 inches? Thanks.


----------



## carrythomas

HI guys,


I found that one of my semi local HD's has 2 in stock so I am off to get one.......will post more to follow later w/pics.


----------



## PJfan

Hi, does anyone here have one of this? It's looks to be the smaller Edgestar. There are no reviews on the site yet. I wonder if it's a new model.

http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC9...s-Best_Selling


----------



## gryhnd

Wow, this thread is knocking against the 1 year mark







Just popping in to say that our Uline fridge is still running without issues. We're very pleased with it.


I like the digital temperature set. Most of the time I keep the fridge around 41-42 degrees, but if we have a party or I stock a lot of beer, I can quickly knock it down to 36 or less.


The freezer side is also big enough to hold a 5L mini-keg for a fast chill down. Shweet.


----------



## chpwaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJfan* /forum/post/17636825
> 
> 
> Hi, does anyone here have one of this? It's looks to be the smaller Edgestar. There are no reviews on the site yet. I wonder if it's a new model.
> 
> http://www.compactappliance.com/BWC9...s-Best_Selling



I'd be interested to know this as well, as it has the same language about the back compressor step that I inquired about on the bigger model.


----------



## Kathy

This Thread is almost two years old, but I am in the same position, looking for a beverage center.


It will be built in with other cabinets.

Primary use to store beer, ice cold. I like to put my beer in the freezer for 10 minutes before consuming.

Energy efficient would be a plus.


It seems like every review I read there is something wrong with the unit. Really do not want to spend over $700. Less would be a bonus.


Has anyone seen improvements on these products?


----------



## PJfan

I got the Edgestar 80+ can beverage center for around $250. The good news is that the cans do get cold. The bad news is that it's loud. For that price I guess I have to live with it. I saw a built in beverage center at Home Depot the other day. I'm not sure of the brand but I was quite sure it's less than $700.


----------



## Killer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PJfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the Edgestar 80+ can beverage center for around $250. The good news is that the cans do get cold. The bad news is that it's loud. For that price I guess I have to live with it. I saw a built in beverage center at Home Depot the other day. I'm not sure of the brand but I was quite sure it's less than $700.



Visani is the one at home depot and the one near me has it at $349.


I purchased the beverage center and wine fridge this summer. Haven't looked at electric bill to see how much it adds but they look good in the bar area of the basement. Beer is about 37 degrees, could be a couple degrees colder though.


Killer


----------



## crunchyfrogs

For the record, per my post my unit is coming up quick on 3 years of age and it is running perfect. I run 5 half barrel's through it yearly..maybe 1 or 2 more..not 1 problem.


----------



## Sdallnct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/21202562
> 
> 
> This Thread is almost two years old, but I am in the same position, looking for a beverage center.
> 
> 
> It will be built in with other cabinets.
> 
> Primary use to store beer, ice cold. I like to put my beer in the freezer for 10 minutes before consuming.
> 
> Energy efficient would be a plus.
> 
> 
> It seems like every review I read there is something wrong with the unit. Really do not want to spend over $700. Less would be a bonus.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen improvements on these products?



You need to really read the specifications of the unit you are looking at. Many a true "beverage center" which are often more like a wine refrigerator, do not get ice cold (33-36). Now some of the expensive one's do. So you just need to read or drop the company an email.


After my beverage center went out, I ended up with a small refrigerator with no freezer compartment. It is awesome! I don't drink beer ice cold so I can easily keep on its lowest setting and it hardly runs. It has held up well in the tight space of my cabinets (tho I did drill a couple hole for air flow and to run some power cords). And it is really big for a compact unit. I bet I can get close to 4 cases of bottled beer in there. The glass shelves are nice and while I didn't think I'd like, the door compartments are actually useful. Best part is I found for $120 and think full price is right at $200.


The only real down side is that is "look" like a refrigerator. No glass door or anything. The one I have has a stainless steel door and black trim so it certainly isn't junky looking and matches my bar. Also since I used vanity cabinets instead of kitchen cabinets in my build it sticks out about 2". Shouldn't be an issue for most.


After doing some research, I found out mine it a favorite of those that like to build kegorators. That is because of the size, no freezer and ability to get cold. So if on a budget, I'd certainly consider a unit like this. Just look for the one's with no freezer.


----------



## jacksdosen

In fact, there are a variety of beverages in the refrigerator, each with a specific function. One of the most common kind of kegerator, this is a beverage refrigerator, and it is best to keep the beer cold. This is a small refrigerator, a faucet, pour beer from it, like the barrel do. If you wet bar, and then you can have a beer constantly in the water, as long as you want to have a. This is great if you often drink beer, you want to have a keg.


----------



## wudevious

Good info in this thread. Looking for a nice glass-door compact cooler/fridge for my bar's counter top. Any recommendations? Thinking of edgestar but that has some negative reviews and don't want anything that loud.


Also, is it okay to unplug the fridge if you don't anticipate using it for a week or so?


----------



## davebach

@wudevious I recently purchased the EdgeStar 84 Can Beverage Center... it's a "pretty" unit at a great price, but it is a poor refrigerator. I can't get it lower than 46 or 47F, unless I turn the dial to "on" which actually runs the unit constantly... until your drinks freeze.


I actually like how it looks so much that I considered getting a separate thermostat to operate the the fridge, one that is more reliable at keeping a good temperature. BUT the fridge is so loud in my home theater/studio that I decided that even if I could fix the temperature, I couldn't fix the noise. After it turns off, it makes a rather loud "trickling water" noise like a small babbling brook... it's the coolant settling or something. So I've decided to return it, which I have to pay for shipping back PLUS a 15% restocking fee from Compact Appliance. So think twice about that one.


I replaced it with the very basic 2.6 cu ft Frigidaire from Lowe's because I used the 4.4 cu ft Frigidaire to build a kegerator last year, and that unit is relatively quiet. BUT it turns out that the 2.6 is much noisier (go figure), clicks extremely loud when it turns on/off, and it actually cycles way more than it's big brother (about every 10 minutes to keep beer at 34-36F). So that one will be going back as well.


So now I'm looking at a few others. Does anyone have any suggestions for a QUIET 2.6 cu ft fridge for a home studio? I don't need anything larger in that room because the big beer fridge is down in the garage. I'm also not too concerned about looks anymore since I plan to either build it into a small cabinet or use tinted stainless steel paint on the door. Of course, if I could find one as nice as the EdgeStar that actually worked, that would be a bonus.


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## gsearles

I bought two of these, one for bar room next to theater and one for kids playroom. Good price, look nice, and sounds good from specs. Haven't installed yet so don't know about performance.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ge-4...-center/942227


----------



## Beerstalker

I really hope GE Expert's answer is wrong, he says the temperature range is 10-15C, that's only 50-59F. Not near low enough to be called "icy cold" in my opinion.


Please let us know what the real temp range is once you get them up and running. I'm still interested in buying a beverage center, but haven't found one I've liked yet. This one looks good, but I need it to get down around freezing.


----------



## wudevious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davebach* /forum/post/21636508
> 
> 
> @wudevious I recently purchased the EdgeStar 84 Can Beverage Center... it's a "pretty" unit at a great price, but it is a poor refrigerator. I can't get it lower than 46 or 47F, unless I turn the dial to "on" which actually runs the unit constantly... until your drinks freeze.
> 
> 
> I actually like how it looks so much that I considered getting a separate thermostat to operate the the fridge, one that is more reliable at keeping a good temperature. BUT the fridge is so loud in my home theater/studio that I decided that even if I could fix the temperature, I couldn't fix the noise. After it turns off, it makes a rather loud "trickling water" noise like a small babbling brook... it's the coolant settling or something. So I've decided to return it, which I have to pay for shipping back PLUS a 15% restocking fee from Compact Appliance. So think twice about that one.
> 
> 
> I replaced it with the very basic 2.6 cu ft Frigidaire from Lowe's because I used the 4.4 cu ft Frigidaire to build a kegerator last year, and that unit is relatively quiet. BUT it turns out that the 2.6 is much noisier (go figure), clicks extremely loud when it turns on/off, and it actually cycles way more than it's big brother (about every 10 minutes to keep beer at 34-36F). So that one will be going back as well.
> 
> 
> So now I'm looking at a few others. Does anyone have any suggestions for a QUIET 2.6 cu ft fridge for a home studio? I don't need anything larger in that room because the big beer fridge is down in the garage. I'm also not too concerned about looks anymore since I plan to either build it into a small cabinet or use tinted stainless steel paint on the door. Of course, if I could find one as nice as the EdgeStar that actually worked, that would be a bonus.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the info Dave, sorry to hear you had to return the unit and eat some of those costs. It's too bad re: the temp and sound, because it does look nice, but those are probably two of the top three factors in having a cooler, so that's definitely a no-go for me. Hope you have some better luck this time finding something.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/21643007
> 
> 
> I really hope GE Expert's answer is wrong, he says the temperature range is 10-15C, that's only 50-59F. Not near low enough to be called "icy cold" in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Please let us know what the real temp range is once you get them up and running. I'm still interested in buying a beverage center, but haven't found one I've liked yet. This one looks good, but I need it to get down around freezing.



Curious also about the fridge, and not sure why the temp range is that, that seems pretty warm for beer. Any updates on the fridge gsearles?


----------



## wudevious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/21643007
> 
> 
> I really hope GE Expert's answer is wrong, he says the temperature range is 10-15C, that's only 50-59F. Not near low enough to be called "icy cold" in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Please let us know what the real temp range is once you get them up and running. I'm still interested in buying a beverage center, but haven't found one I've liked yet. This one looks good, but I need it to get down around freezing.



Interested in the GE cooler also, checked out the website and it lists the range from 40 - 60 F. (Page 5), so that's better!

http://products.geappliances.com/Mar...e=49-60563.pdf


----------



## nebrunner

I bought the Vissani (Magic Chef) from Home Depot and got it installed over the weekend. I love the look of it, and the price was right. Unfortunately mine sounded like a lawn mower whenever the compressor kicked on, which was often. I took it back today, got another one to try, hopefully I just had a bad one and they aren't all that noisy.


----------



## mmeister

These fridges are easy to mod. I did it in about 20 minutes by moving the temp. probe which is located in the bottom of the fridge to the top area with simple wire and heat shrink tape. Now the top rack of the fridge is about 40 and the bottom is near freezing. I can explain further if needed.


----------



## nebrunner

That sounds like a fun project! My new fridge is in place and the countertop is all installed, it would be a pain to get it all out and taken apart at this point. If you don't mind typing it up though, I'd like to see what the project entails. Thanks.


----------



## carboranadum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmeister* /forum/post/21855346
> 
> 
> These fridges are easy to mod. I did it in about 20 minutes by moving the temp. probe which is located in the bottom of the fridge to the top area with simple wire and heat shrink tape. Now the top rack of the fridge is about 40 and the bottom is near freezing. I can explain further if needed.



Is that all that you did? I have had one of these for a year now and it does not get cold enough for my taste. Is there anything else that can be done?


CJ


----------



## nebrunner

Looking at his thread, it does not seem like he has the same style fridge.


----------



## mmeister

Somewhere in the the fridge is a plastic cage that pops off and the temp probe is tucked inside. Once you get it out, unplug the fridge and cut the probe free. Should have two small copper wires. Go to lowes or HD and buy a couple feet of same gauge wire and heat shrink tape. I ran the new wire behind the racks so the probe is above the top rack. I heat shrank each wire and then wrapped them both together with one large one. I've found that I need to place bottles on the bottom because when I tried cans some would explode from freezing- so keep an eye out.


----------



## carboranadum

Cool. That sounds really simple! Thank you!


CJ


----------



## Jobu604




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebrunner* /forum/post/21737657
> 
> 
> I bought the Vissani (Magic Chef) from Home Depot and got it installed over the weekend. I love the look of it, and the price was right. Unfortunately mine sounded like a lawn mower whenever the compressor kicked on, which was often. I took it back today, got another one to try, hopefully I just had a bad one and they aren't all that noisy.



How's the new one? Are you sticking with the Magic Chef model?


----------



## nebrunner

The new one is much quieter than the first one. It has the much documented issue of not getting colder than 38 degrees, but I have gotten used to having my drinks at that temp and I can live with it.


----------



## socal swagger

i bought that same one and i wasnt happy. As for cosmetics it looks great nice and elegant/expensive but when it came to cooling its a cooler now where near a fridge. My beer and drinks where no where cold enough for me but thats me. I did like the fact that i could play with the shelves. I used it to store my drinks and kept them there instead of the pantry.


FYI it looks very nice and i Like the stainless steal with satin finish but i would have like it to be colder.


----------



## kezug

I am now in the market for a bevridgerator







and am reviving this thread to see if there are any new coolers out there that need my attention (aka money)!


My requirements...it must maintain a temp around 32-34 degrees...I really like my beer cold, near freezing. I could live without a glass door as well.


----------



## mn_hokie

Man - you guys are making me jealous. My wife is insistant on having a full size fridge in our bar, and it appears to be a no-negotiation type of thing. I think we've at least come to a compromise with a glass front full size fridge though.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mn_hokie*  /t/1107399/what-kind-of-beverage-center-did-you-use/120#post_22606017
> 
> 
> Man - you guys are making me jealous. My wife is insistant on having a full size fridge in our bar, and it appears to be a no-negotiation type of thing. I think we've at least come to a compromise with a glass front full size fridge though.



Jason, are you and I the only ones on this forum anymore? I still dont like the new format...since it changed, I am not perusing like before..I just dont find it eye appealing when scanning threads.


Anyway....hoping someone chimes in...getting close to needing to pick one of these bad boys up.


----------



## mn_hokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug*  /t/1107399/what-kind-of-beverage-center-did-you-use/120#post_22611877
> 
> 
> Jason, are you and I the only ones on this forum anymore? I still dont like the new format...since it changed, I am not perusing like before..I just dont find it eye appealing when scanning threads.
> 
> Anyway....hoping someone chimes in...getting close to needing to pick one of these bad boys up.



It sure feels that way sometimes. I had initially wondered if it was because most of the action was in the dedicated area, but I don't think so. Speaking of the format though, I NEVER get e-mail updates on threads anymore, even though my profile is configured for them. What that means is I have to hunt back through individual threads now to see if anyone has replied.


----------



## kezug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mn_hokie*  /t/1107399/what-kind-of-beverage-center-did-you-use/120#post_22615035
> 
> 
> It sure feels that way sometimes. I had initially wondered if it was because most of the action was in the dedicated area, but I don't think so. Speaking of the format though, I NEVER get e-mail updates on threads anymore, even though my profile is configured for them. What that means is I have to hunt back through individual threads now to see if anyone has replied.



I just updated my profile as it was set to Never notify me, I changed it to Immediate so let see how it works for me.


The new site just seems so impersonal.


----------



## rsmclay

I am planning on putting in a SIDEBAR beverage center. I don't have the ability to put in a water line, so this seems to be the next best thing for spirits. Not sure what to do for a beer system, yet.


----------



## kezug

Does anyone have experience with this brand/unit?


EdgeStar 103 can supreme cold beverage coolerl


----------



## Holiday121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebrunner*  /t/1107399/what-kind-of-beverage-center-did-you-use/120#post_21998134
> 
> 
> The new one is much quieter than the first one. It has the much documented issue of not getting colder than 38 degrees, but I have gotten used to having my drinks at that temp and I can live with it.



I like this look I think I might steal the idea


----------



## nebrunner

Thanks, steal away










One note *not* to do what I did - if you put in an oak hardwood floor, don't drag your mini fridge (or anything else) across it! It left tracks or dents in the top finish layer of the wood and there is no way to fix that. We wound up putting a rug over the tracks. Kind of heartbreaking.


----------



## Holiday121

was the fridge the exact height of the cabinets?


Did you stain the cabinets?


Did you have to do something for the granite to be installed on top of it?


----------



## nebrunner

Yes fridge is the same height, I think non custom cabinets are all going to be the same standard height.


I bought them from Lowes, they came already finished. You could certainly buy unfinished ones and do it yourself, or build your own if you are a good woodworker.


Granite is really easy to install, all you do is put a thin line of silicone on the top of the cabinets, then lay the granite down. Then add your tile backsplash.


----------



## Holiday121

Very interesting.. I guess If my mini fridge is not the same size of the cabinets I could put some would underneath to make the same size... How much did you pay for your granite do you remember?


Basically just have the granite cut and simply lay on top of the cabinets? Then put the bead of silicone?


----------



## nebrunner

My piece was a remnant and was around $200. Yes it just sits on top, nothing fancy.


----------



## Holiday121

Not bad at all I got to

Find a granite deal with scraps


----------



## Beerstalker

I still check this thread whenever I see new posts (I get daily emails if there are new posts). I still haven't seen anyone recommend a unit that can get real cold yet though. At least not with any consistancy. I've seen someone post that a certain model does, but then go read reviews that have a bunch of people complaining that it doesn't keep stuff cold, or that it's really loud, etc that make me end up not getting it.


Just seems like the cheaper budget models are a huge crapshoot. Seems like most of them are just wine chillers with different shelves in them so they don't get cold enough for me (I want it to be able to get down near/below freezing if turned down all the way).


I don't know that I can justify the price to get something like a commercial model (True, Perlick, Summit, etc.).


----------



## nebrunner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker*  /t/1107399/what-kind-of-beverage-center-did-you-use/120#post_22631596
> 
> 
> I still check this thread whenever I see new posts (I get daily emails if there are new posts). I still haven't seen anyone recommend a unit that can get real cold yet though. At least not with any consistancy. I've seen someone post that a certain model does, but then go read reviews that have a bunch of people complaining that it doesn't keep stuff cold, or that it's really loud, etc that make me end up not getting it.
> 
> Just seems like the cheaper budget models are a huge crapshoot. Seems like most of them are just wine chillers with different shelves in them so they don't get cold enough for me (I want it to be able to get down near/below freezing if turned down all the way).
> 
> I don't know that I can justify the price to get something like a commercial model (True, Perlick, Summit, etc.).



GE makes one that does, it MSRP's for $1499. If you search you can find it for $1249.










Units that get to frosty cold levels do exist, I think the reason you are not reading about them here is because they all cost over $1000. Maybe I'm only speaking for myself but I don't think this forum caters to that crowd. We are DIY'ers, I'm looking for the best possible deal I can find. If I was the kind of guy who would spend full $1500 MSRP on a mini fridge I wouldn't be reading AVS...


----------



## Beerstalker

That's exactly what I'm talking about, I'm not willing to spend $1000+ either. However, I'm not set on only paying $200 or less either. I'd probably be willing to go up to around $600 or so if I knew that it would keep everything really cold.


I just don't understand why the manufacturers don't seem to be able to figure this out. They can make mini fridges that get plenty cold, that's what I'm using right now. But it doesn't have a clear door, and the shelves aren't set up that great for fitting a lot of beer/cans of pop/etc. so I end up with a lot of wasted space. Why can't they just take a regular mini fridge, put a glass door on it, and make the shelves so they fit 12oz cans better, or just put a lot more adjustment to the shelves. I'd even like it if they left the little freezer section most of them have at the top, so I could use it to store ice, vodka, etc for mixed drinks.


Instead they all seem insistant on taking a wine chiller (which never really get that cold) and putting different shelves in it and calling it a beverage center.


----------



## Holiday121

Ya 1300 for the fridge is to high for me.. I might try to figure out a different route for that


----------



## btinindy

Don't know of its been mentioned here or not, but I have been eyeing the frigidaire model available at my local Lowes for $499. Says it gets to 33F.

http://www.frigidaire.com/products/Kitchen/Refrigerators/FFBC46F5LS.aspx


----------



## btinindy

Don't know of its been mentioned here or not, but I have been eyeing the frigidaire model available at my local Lowes for $499. Says it gets to 33F.

http://www.frigidaire.com/products/Kitchen/Refrigerators/FFBC46F5LS.aspx


----------



## btinindy

Don't know of its been mentioned here or not, but I have been eyeing the frigidaire model available at my local Lowes for $499. Says it gets to

http://www.frigidaire.com/products/Kitchen/Refrigerators/FFBC46F5LS.aspx


----------



## nebrunner

That is a free standing fridge, you can't install it like we did with ours. That is the trick, to find one meant for under countertop install that also gets cold. Install fridges will have front facing exhaust vents.


----------



## btinindy

Damn you Frigidaire!


----------



## btinindy

Hmmmm. The manual states 2.0" around the sides and back. That is doable in my situation. I may buy it and try it and report back. If it works and gets that cold it is a good deal.


----------



## Holiday121

Interesting I didn't know that.

I had a black ge one I was going to use but doubt I can


----------



## nebrunner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nebrunner*  /t/1107399/what-kind-of-beverage-center-did-you-use/120#post_21737657
> 
> 
> I bought the Vissani (Magic Chef) from Home Depot and got it installed over the weekend. I love the look of it, and the price was right. Unfortunately mine sounded like a lawn mower whenever the compressor kicked on, which was often. I took it back today, got another one to try, hopefully I just had a bad one and they aren't all that noisy.




My LED light just failed (again). I emailed Magic Chef tech support, hoping they will send me another replacement light assembly. So much for LED's lasting 10's of thousands of hours...


----------



## kezug

I am using this Avanti Beverage Center (thanks to Panzer55 for sharing his information on his research for the same model) Click Here for Panzer55 Before and After Reno Pics 


Brand: Avanti

Model: BCA5102SS1

http://www.appliancesconnection.com/avanti-bca5102ss1-i97349.html 

 


And here it is installed in my bar.
http://s302.photobucket.com/user/kezug/media/Basement Bar/IMG_0516_zps3fa4f8f2.jpg.html  

http://s302.photobucket.com/user/kezug/media/Basement Bar/IMG_0517_zps53794b83.jpg.html


----------



## nebrunner

That is a pretty fridge, pricey too but I bet it will work well for you. Magic Chef said I was out of warranty but since it was an already replaced part that failed, they are going to give me a free replacement, I only pay shipping. I am happy with that customer support.


----------



## jfh001

I have the same issue with wanting to keep beer really cold. Currently using a 20 year old Kenmore mini that has been a trooper (stays at around 25F, which is about as cold as beer can go before freezing), but redoing kitchen and looking for undercounter solution, preferably front vented, but could give breathing space for traditional back venting fridge. Looking at these:

http://www.summitappliance.com/catalog/model/FS60MSSVHFROST 

http://www.summitappliance.com/detail/scr6b


----------



## Godave


If anyone in this thread is still looking for one of these these units this website has it for $429  http://www.goedekers.com/product/Frigidaire-FFBC46F5LS/4-6-Cu--Ft--Stainless-Steel-Undercounter-Beverage-Center.html !


----------

